# Rolled Leather Collar



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Casper has always worn nylon collars but we've been having some matting at the neck. I read on here that some of you have had success with rolled leather collars and was wondering if anyone can suggest a place to get a nice one?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

There are several very nice places to get a rolled leather collar. I would not buy a petstore made collar as those tend to not hold up and last well. These are all some really nice places. 

Custom Leather Dog Collars | Hogan Custom Leather
Master's Pride Home (Love him!!!!)
Rolled Leather Dog Collars


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

I like the look of Moriah Company. I don't own one of these yet (puppy too young) but plan to. They have matching leads where you can choose your own length and type of snap, and they offer a wide variety of colors.

Leather Leashes for Show Dogs, Companion Dogs, Police Dogs, Working Dogs, etc.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never been dissatisified with the "Made in the USA" rolled leather collars you can find at PetSmart, Petco (private labeled), and I can't remember the brand name that it is labeled with at other pet stores.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a Hogan collar and leash for Swizzle. I got it at a dog show and it is holding up very well.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> I have a Hogan collar and leash for Swizzle. I got it at a dog show and it is holding up very well.


I third the Hogan- I have the martingale- gorgeous!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I have not yet bought one, but I have Chows (also a breed where we are cautious of neck hair matting) and I have heard great things about Rolled Leather Dog Collars their very narrow fine rolled leather collars.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love the rolled collar Bonnie has. I bought it at a dog show. It is extremely well made. It is a true roll. The Hogan collars look really nice, but they are not a true roll. They may accomplish the same thing by not rubbing the hair with a flat side. The other two links bigpoodleperson posted do have rolled collars.


----------

